# Audi A6 Drives Over American Roads With Latest Ad



## Jetta30 (Sep 5, 2011)

Audi takes advantage of the American market during these hard and struggling times. Not a good marketing move by the German automaker in an effort to increase their sales in the States. I prefer BMW anyway. 

http://carbuzz.com/news/2011/9/24/Video-Audi-Rips-America-Tells-you-to-Buy-Their-A6-7704937/


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

I've seen the ad in question. I don't see what they have a problem with. Anyone who's driven in this country knows the roads aren't great.


----------



## mithril (Feb 6, 2003)

EK20 said:


> I've seen the ad in question. I don't see what they have a problem with. Anyone who's driven in this country knows the roads aren't great.


Bingo. It's not like there's anything untruthful being said there, the fact that it's not a "rah rah the USA is the greatest so we made our best ever car just for you" style ad offends the delicate self-image of one basically meaningless car blog site is irrelevant.


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

Yeah. Someone obviously got some sand in their crack over nothing.


----------



## MikkiJayne (Jan 1, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Hahaha I love that! Your roads are rubbish and you're all stupid - buy an A6 :laugh:


----------



## skennedy1023 (Mar 4, 2006)

when they show the a6 its being driven on good pavement and without distraction of any kind... hahaha the a6 does look pretty good though!


----------

